# ASI Proposed Mandatory "LPD" Certification



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

OK you know how sometimes you have magazines piling up and you can't get the time to read them so you toss them in the bathroom where maybe you'll have a few minutes of sitting time that you can catch up on your backlogged reading, well print this puppy off and put it in there, it is very long, but everyone here needs to read it, then we can all puke out our opinions on it later. I have read it several times. It is NOT proposed government legislation but a proposed certification program put up by the American Sheep Industry IN CASE or IF the Federal Govt comes down and starts wanting to ban LGD's off public lands/leases/grazing allotments....i.e., pre-emptive strike by the ASI to ward off supposedly even evil-er types of control or certifications or complete bans (which I don't see our broke gov having time or money to do let alone implement or enforce).

Apparently ASI is convinced, or paranoid, that this very thing is going to happen. So, to cut Uncle Sam off at the pass, they came up with their OWN version of a control mechanism over LGD's. Not all of it is evil. They have some good points. And some....well....just read it.

Now, digging around, I discovered that BEFORE this was a CERTIFICATION PROGRAM it was 'only' a MANAGEMENT PLAN (I found the same doc, but different title and some modifications, on a Colorado sheep website that showed it was originally something else).

My .02 cents on it, will refrain for now and let everyone else say their mind... :hand:

I will say one thing, I am not on the "LPD" bandwagon, there are some people trying to use that term and start forcing it down our throats (that is, Livestock PROTECTION Dogs instead of LGD)...why try to fix something that is not broke....I don't get it, don't care to get it, and will continue to use the term LGD that's been used for God only knows how long...

Anyhow here it is..... eep: 

http://www.sheepusa.org/user_files/file_608.pdf


----------

